# Aston Martin Victor



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

There's been some awesome looking cars come out recently, but this, Oh My!




























Carbon fibre, 836 hp 7.3 liter naturally aspirated V12 with a manual six-speed gearbox :driver:


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

Aston martins are beautiful, sculptured mobile works of art and passion. This is hideous!


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Oh dear 🙄


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Ford Mustang


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol, i'm meant "Oh my" as i love it!

A modern AMV8, which is one of my favourite cars. :argie:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

It draws your attention for all the wrong reasons. :doublesho

The sideskirts, rear diffuser and front spolier 'spoil' the car and are hideous in my opinion, certainly not befitting of the Aston name and heritage. 


Alan W


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

nicks16v said:


> Ford Mustang


Yep and that's not a compliment 

Doesn't look like a Victor to me


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Not understanding the hate for this, lovely mix of 1970's V8 and the modern Aston but as its not electric and / or German then I suppose it must be crap 

Thank goodness we don't all have to like or dislike the same things


----------



## macc70 (Oct 20, 2007)

Gash ugly.


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

It looks like a corvette! Each to their own but i think looking closely its a DB9/DBS/DB11 with a different body


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

My but that's very old-fashioned looking!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

That thing is gopping. I love Aston's, the current Vantage is a little different but i like it, the Zagato Vanquish was a thing of outright beauty and the One - 77 was an epic looking thing but this.........gopping!


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Wasn't this thread meant for April fools?.

It is a joke right?.


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

I like it, its different to the current pile of cars that i wouldn't want, side on it looks a little like a pantera at the front, and old virage rear end, the styling matches the intent of the car, and as its a one off its an instant collectable.


----------



## TRN Ent (Nov 16, 2008)

I agree with nicks16v and The happy goat

It looks like a Mustang but also a Corvette.
I like it, but I think it's more suited to an American muscle car brand, not as an Aston Martin.

Tom.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Oh dear, as soon as I saw the front I thought whale shark !


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

named after Victor Meldrew ?


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

Rundie said:


> named after Victor Meldrew ?


Probably after victor gauntlet


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

TRN Ent said:


> I agree with nicks16v and The happy goat
> 
> It looks like a Mustang but also a Corvette.
> I like it, but I think it's more suited to an American muscle car brand, not as an Aston Martin.
> ...


Where's the bigger market?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

petemattw said:


> Aston martins are beautiful, sculptured mobile works of art and passion. This is hideous!


+100:lol:


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

The happy goat said:


> Where's the bigger market?


America


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Intriguing, for the right or wrong reasons, im not sure 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Have Aston's designers been spending too much time on Barryboys?


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Looks like a 90s strap on body kit...


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

Max Power? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I absolutely love this and seem to be firmly in the minority! Proper reinterpretation of the AMV8.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm firmly in the "no" camp on this one.

My first thought was "vulgar" absolutely nothing like the class that AM is (was?) built on.

Andy.


----------

